# Romeo!



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry for the crummy quality my camera isn't that good! 
http://s1008.photobucket.com/albums/af205/maryrox247/?action=view&current=photo.jpg&newest=1


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

. . .take me somewhere we can be alone. Lol. 
Sorry. I couldn't resist.
He's beautiful! And he looks like my fish Flare.


----------



## Sella (Mar 21, 2010)

I heart that buddah. I'd like to find one of those. Cute Fish!


----------

